# Moinsen



## Duant (30 Dez. 2012)

Moin,

schöne grüße aus niedersachsen. nach ner langen suche zu einer guten alternative zu einem vorigen board, freue ich mich, mich hier vorstellen zu dürfen.
bin männlich, 34.
auf eine schöne zeit!


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2012)

Willkommen :thumbup:

Niedersachsen war mir schon immer sympathisch, wohne direkt in der Nähe und die schönste Frau der Welt kommt aus NS


----------



## Sachse (30 Dez. 2012)

herzlich Willkommen im cb-spray88

wenn du der bist, für den ich dich halte, dürfteste hier viele alte Bekannte wiedertreffen


----------



## Duant (30 Dez. 2012)

schön dass du weiter so aktiv bist sachse :thumbup:

hat sich die suche ja gelohnt, hehe.


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

